# Casillas: il Real cerca un nuovo portiere



## admin (25 Dicembre 2012)

Il caso scoppiato sabato scorso a Malaga (*lite tra Mourinho Casillas*, con quest'ultimo spedito in panchina) potrebbe aver causato la *rottura definitiva tra il portiere ed il club*. Sembra che il *Real* stia cercando un *nuovo portiere* in vista della stagione *2013/2014*. I nomi dei possibili eredi di Iker non sono ancora noti, ma sembra che gli uomini di Perez facciano sul serio. I *tifosi* del Real, invece, sembrano essere tutti al fianco del capitano, o quasi: il 73% continuerebbe a puntare su Casillas.


----------



## Djici (25 Dicembre 2012)

l'amicone spagnolo sta per chiederci uno tra amelia e abbiati


----------



## Hammer (25 Dicembre 2012)

Pazzia.
A Madrid devono solo ringraziare l'unto del Signore.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Dicembre 2012)

Tanta roba il Mou.


----------



## iceman. (25 Dicembre 2012)

Prendiamolo sto casillas..diamogli boateng e 10 milioni


----------



## Djici (25 Dicembre 2012)

comunque non capisco come una cosa cosi puo succedere.
e evidente che mourinho non rimane a madrid quindi non capisco perche mandare via il nemico del portoghese.

secondo me non c'e nulla di vero.


----------



## Vinz (25 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Prendiamolo sto casillas..diamogli boateng e 10 milioni



Baoteng lo usano come facchino


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Dicembre 2012)

Casillas deve essere un grande leader, visto che tecnicamente come portiere non è niente di che


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Dicembre 2012)

io non capisco perchè sono tutti con Casillas...manco fosse Buffon
alla fine resterà a Madrid perchè l'anno prossimo Mourinho non ci sarà


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Dicembre 2012)

Cioe questi mandano via il miglior portiere del mondo?

E c'è chi deve accontentarsi di Abbiati e Amelia la statua


----------



## Principe (25 Dicembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Casillas deve essere un grande leader, visto che tecnicamente come portiere non è niente di che



Questa e' bella


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Dicembre 2012)

Non credo proprio che il Real venderà mai Casillas


----------



## Brain84 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Lo voglio al Milan!


----------



## MilanForever (26 Dicembre 2012)

Casillas è molto di più che un ottimo portiere, è un leader e un simbolo sia del real che della spagna. Dubito che se ne privino, specie se Mou dovesse andarsene (cosa molto probabile).


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Dicembre 2012)

piuttosto che "spedire" casillas florentino spedisce Mourinho.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (26 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;86411 ha scritto:


> piuttosto che "spedire" casillas florentino spedisce Mourinho.



Esatto, non vedo perchè il Real dovrebbe privarsi di Casillas se Mourinho, che spero giri al largo da Parigi, andrà via.


----------



## juventino (26 Dicembre 2012)

Sarà Mourinho ad andare via, non Casillas.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Dicembre 2012)

Prendiamolo, scambio alla pari con Amelia con l'amico Florentino


----------



## sheva90 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Mourinho se ne va sicuro, per me torna al Chelsea.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Dicembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Mourinho se ne va sicuro, per me torna al Chelsea.



Concordo con te, l'ha sempre considerato un conto in sospeso quello coi londinesi


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2012)

anche noi siamo alla ricerca di un portiere quantomeno decente, che facciamo allora?


----------



## DexMorgan (26 Dicembre 2012)

No beh ragazzi, mettere in discussione Casillas è da folli.

Come tecnica pura è superiore pure a Buffon. Non scherziamo dai, non è mai stato il numero uno, ma è da 1' anni tra i primi 3 eh. Chiedete un pò a Madrid se non ci fosse stato lui in tutti questi anni..

Follia pura.


----------

